
Ethiopian crew followed procedures – first official crash report - gbil
https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-ethiopia-airplane-crew-software/ethiopian-crew-followed-procedures-first-official-crash-report-idUKKCN1RG0R8
======
mhandley
Extract from the Ethiopian Airlines press release:

"The preliminary report clearly showed that the Ethiopian Airlines Pilots who
were commanding FlightET 302/10 March have followed the Boeing recommended and
FAA approved emergency procedures to handle the most difficult emergency
situation created on the airplane. Despite their hard work and full compliance
with the emergency procedures, it was very unfortunate that they could not
recover the airplane from the persistence of nose diving. As the investigation
continues with more detailed analysis, as usual we will continue with our full
cooperation with the investigation team."

[https://www.ethiopianairlines.com/corporate/media/media-
rela...](https://www.ethiopianairlines.com/corporate/media/media-
relations/press-release/detail/1111)

------
silasdavis
Not yet clear if this report will be released publicly. Nor whether MCAS was
manually disabled (by circuit breaker or other permanent means) or temporarily
by flight inputs (I'm basing this off what I've read here previously). Sounds
like the former.

------
thefounder
I wonder if there is any risk of having Boeing forced to retire the Max
model(i.e declare the design flawed)

